# z68p-ds3 + kernel 3.0.4 = lots ehci_hcd in dmesg [solved]

## DaggyStyle

hello all,

I've got a new i7-2600 with z68p-ds3 board, it seems that my dmesg is filling with usb 1-1.2: reset full speed USB device number 4 using ehci_hcd msg.

here is lsusb: 

```
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 152e:2507 LG (HLDS) PL-2507 IDE Controller

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 045e:0745 Microsoft Corp. Nano Transceiver v1.0 for Bluetooth

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 046d:c046 Logitech, Inc. RX1000 Laser Mouse

Bus 001 Device 006: ID 04b3:301a IBM Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 007: ID 058f:9254 Alcor Micro Corp. Hub

Bus 001 Device 008: ID 03f0:2d12 Hewlett-Packard 

Bus 001 Device 009: ID 04b3:301b IBM Corp. SK-8815 Keyboard

```

kernel config: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/470063/

how can I make it stop?

----------

## DaggyStyle

it seems to be caused by a ms wireless mouse and keyboard, I get this in dmesg:

```
input: Microsoft Microsoft\xffffffc2\xffffffae\xffffffae 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.5/1-1.5:1.0/input/input14

generic-usb 0003:045E:0745.000A: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Microsoft Microsoft\xffffffc2\xffffffae\xffffffae 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.5/input0

input: Microsoft Microsoft\xffffffc2\xffffffae\xffffffae 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.5/1-1.5:1.1/input/input15

generic-usb 0003:045E:0745.000B: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft\xffffffc2\xffffffae\xffffffae 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.5/input1

input: Microsoft Microsoft\xffffffc2\xffffffae\xffffffae 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.5/1-1.5:1.2/input/input16

generic-usb 0003:045E:0745.000C: input,hiddev0,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Device [Microsoft Microsoft\xffffffc2\xffffffae\xffffffae 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.5/input2
```

seems not good, any idea how to fix this?

----------

## DaggyStyle

ok, solved, ehci and uhci were compiled into the kernel and conflicted, so I've modules them and ohci and xhci and now all good  :Smile: 

----------

## Sawn

Thanks for the tip, just resolved the exact same issue on my new Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 with 2600K and Microsoft Wireless Keyboard 3000  :Smile: 

----------

